# Reboot/Shutdown problem, need to reboot twice

## ade05fr

Hie

i have a problem

if do a reboot or shutdown in graphic mode or console mode the filesystem is not completely loaded so i need to reboot a second time

can you help me ?

thanks

Here the log files

rc.log

```

carlocalhost ~ # cat rc.log_bad 

rc shutdown logging started at Wed Aug  8 10:42:13 2012

 * Stopping local

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping vixie-cron ...

 [ ok ]

 * Saving random seed ...

 [ ok ]

 * Deactivating additional swap space ...

 [ ok ]

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing down interface eth0

 *   Stopping dhcpcd on eth0 ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Removing addresses

 * Bringing down interface lo

 *   Removing addresses

 * Stopping ConsoleKit daemon ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping syslog-ng ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping D-BUS system messagebus ...

 [ ok ]

 * Unmounting loop devices

 * Unmounting filesystems

 *   Unmounting /home ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Unmounting /tmp ...

 *   in use but fuser finds nothing

 [ !! ]

 *   Unmounting /var ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Unmounting /opt ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Unmounting /usr/portage ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Unmounting /boot ...

 [ ok ]

 * Deactivating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping udev ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting hardware clock using the system clock [Local Time] ...

 [ ok ]

rc shutdown logging stopped at Wed Aug  8 10:42:17 2012

rc boot logging started at Wed Aug  8 12:43:05 2012

 * About to start the service hwclock

 *   1) Start the service      2) Skip the service

 *   3) Continue boot process      4) Exit to shell

 * Setting system clock using the hardware clock [Local Time] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading module fbcon ...

/etc/init.d/modules: line 59: modprobe: command not found

 * Failed to load fbcon

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module i915 ...

/etc/init.d/modules: line 59: modprobe: command not found

 * Failed to load i915

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module nouveau ...

/etc/init.d/modules: line 59: modprobe: command not found

 * Failed to load nouveau

 [ !! ]

 * Autoloaded 0 module(s)

 * Remounting root filesystem read/write ...

 [ ok ]

 * Remounting filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/mtab ...

 [ ok ]

 * Activating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Configuring kernel parameters ...

 [ ok ]

 * Creating user login records ...

 [ ok ]

 * Cleaning /var/run ...

/etc/init.d/bootmisc: line 91: find: command not found

 [ ok ]

 * Wiping /tmp directory ...

/etc/init.d/bootmisc: line 42: find: command not found

 [ ok ]

 * Setting terminal encoding [UTF-8] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting keyboard mode [UTF-8] ...

/etc/init.d/keymaps: line 49: kbd_mode: command not found

/etc/init.d/keymaps: line 49: kbd_mode: command not found

/etc/init.d/keymaps: line 49: kbd_mode: command not found

/etc/init.d/keymaps: line 49: kbd_mode: command not found

/etc/init.d/keymaps: line 49: kbd_mode: command not found

 [ ok ]

 * Loading key mappings [fr] ...

/etc/init.d/keymaps: line 55: loadkeys: command not found

 * Error loading key mappings

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: keymaps failed to start

 * Bringing up interface lo

 *   127.0.0.1/8 ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     127.0.0.0/8 via 127.0.0.1 ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting misc binary format filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading custom binary format handlers ...

 [ ok ]

 * Activating additional swap space ...

 [ ok ]

/etc/init.d/syslog-ng: line 42: syslog-ng: command not found

 * Configuration error. Please fix your configfile (/etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf)

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: syslog-ng failed to start

 * Starting udev ...

 * start-stop-daemon: /usr/lib/systemd/systemd-udevd does not exist

 * Failed to start udev

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: udev failed to start

 * Initializing random number generator ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting vixie-cron ...

 * start-stop-daemon: /usr/sbin/cron does not exist

 * Failed to start vixie-cron

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: vixie-cron failed to start

rc boot logging stopped at Wed Aug  8 10:43:13 2012

rc default logging started at Wed Aug  8 10:43:13 2012

 * Starting udev ...

 * start-stop-daemon: /usr/lib/systemd/systemd-udevd does not exist

 * Failed to start udev

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: udev failed to start

 * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...

/etc/init.d/dbus: line 15: /usr/bin/dbus-uuidgen: No such file or directory

 * start-stop-daemon: /usr/bin/dbus-daemon does not exist

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: dbus failed to start

 * ERROR: cannot start consolekit as dbus would not start

 * Setting keyboard mode [UTF-8] ...

/etc/init.d/keymaps: line 49: kbd_mode: command not found

/etc/init.d/keymaps: line 49: kbd_mode: command not found

/etc/init.d/keymaps: line 49: kbd_mode: command not found

/etc/init.d/keymaps: line 49: kbd_mode: command not found

/etc/init.d/keymaps: line 49: kbd_mode: command not found

 [ ok ]

 * Loading key mappings [fr] ...

/etc/init.d/keymaps: line 55: loadkeys: command not found

 * Error loading key mappings

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: keymaps failed to start

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   ERROR: interface eth0 does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start

 * ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 would not start

 * ERROR: cannot start ntp-client as net.eth0 would not start

/etc/profile.env: line 14: warning: setlocale: LC_COLLATE: cannot change locale (fr_FR.utf8): No such file or directory

ERROR: Please set your DISPLAYMANAGER variable in /etc/conf.d/xdm,

   or install x11-apps/xdm package

 [ !! ]

 * Setting up xdm ...

/etc/profile.env: line 14: warning: setlocale: LC_COLLATE: cannot change locale (fr_FR.utf8): No such file or directory

 * start-stop-daemon: /usr/bin/xdm does not exist

 * ERROR: could not start the Display Manager

 [ ok ]

 * Starting local

 [ ok ]

/etc/init.d/syslog-ng: line 42: syslog-ng: command not found

 * Configuration error. Please fix your configfile (/etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf)

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: syslog-ng failed to start

 * Starting vixie-cron ...

 * start-stop-daemon: /usr/sbin/cron does not exist

 * Failed to start vixie-cron

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: vixie-cron failed to start

rc default logging stopped at Wed Aug  8 10:43:14 2012

rc shutdown logging started at Wed Aug  8 10:43:24 2012

 * Stopping local

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping xdm ...

 [ ok ]

 * Saving random seed ...

 [ ok ]

 * Deactivating additional swap space ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing down interface lo

 *   Removing addresses

 * Unmounting loop devices

 * Unmounting filesystems

 *   Unmounting /home ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Unmounting /tmp ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Unmounting /var ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Unmounting /opt ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Unmounting /usr/portage ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Unmounting /boot ...

 [ ok ]

 * Deactivating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting hardware clock using the system clock [Local Time] ...

 [ ok ]

rc shutdown logging stopped at Wed Aug  8 10:43:25 2012

rc boot logging started at Wed Aug  8 12:43:44 2012

 * Setting system clock using the hardware clock [Local Time] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading module fbcon ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading module i915 ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading module nouveau ...

 [ ok ]

 * Autoloaded 3 module(s)

 * Remounting root filesystem read/write ...

 [ ok ]

 * Remounting filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/mtab ...

 [ ok ]

 * Activating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Configuring kernel parameters ...

 [ ok ]

 * Creating user login records ...

 [ ok ]

 * Cleaning /var/run ...

 [ ok ]

 * Wiping /tmp directory ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting terminal encoding [UTF-8] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting keyboard mode [UTF-8] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading key mappings [fr] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface lo

 *   127.0.0.1/8 ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     127.0.0.0/8 via 127.0.0.1 ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting misc binary format filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading custom binary format handlers ...

 [ ok ]

 * Activating additional swap space ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting udev ...

 [ ok ]

 * Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents ...

 [ ok ]

 * Waiting for uevents to be processed ...

 [ ok ]

 * Initializing random number generator ...

 [ ok ]

rc boot logging stopped at Wed Aug  8 10:43:54 2012

rc default logging started at Wed Aug  8 10:43:54 2012

 * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting ConsoleKit daemon ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   No configuration specified; defaulting to DHCP

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhcpcd ...

dhcpcd[1992]: version 5.5.6 starting

dhcpcd[1992]: all: not configured to accept IPv6 RAs

dhcpcd[1992]: eth0: waiting for carrier

dhcpcd[1992]: eth0: carrier acquired

dhcpcd[1992]: eth0: rebinding lease of 192.168.0.102

dhcpcd[1992]: eth0: acknowledged 192.168.0.102 from 192.168.0.254

dhcpcd[1992]: eth0: checking for 192.168.0.102

dhcpcd[1992]: timed out

dhcpcd[1992]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

dhcpcd[1992]: eth0: leased 192.168.0.102 for 864000 seconds

dhcpcd[1992]: forked to background, child pid 2046

 [ ok ]

 *     received address 192.168.0.102/24

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting network filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting clock via the NTP client 'ntpdate' ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting up gdm ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting local

 [ ok ]

rc default logging stopped at Wed Aug  8 10:44:13 2012

rc shutdown logging started at Wed Aug  8 12:03:59 2012

 * Caching service dependencies ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping local

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping gdm ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping vixie-cron ...

 [ ok ]

 * Saving random seed ...

 [ ok ]

 * Deactivating additional swap space ...

 [ ok ]

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing down interface eth0

 *   Stopping dhcpcd on eth0 ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Removing addresses

 * Bringing down interface lo

 *   Removing addresses

 * Stopping ConsoleKit daemon ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping syslog-ng ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping D-BUS system messagebus ...

 [ ok ]

 * Unmounting loop devices

 * Unmounting filesystems

 *   Unmounting /home ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Unmounting /tmp ...

 *   in use but fuser finds nothing

 [ !! ]

 *   Unmounting /var ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Unmounting /opt ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Unmounting /usr/portage ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Unmounting /boot ...

 [ ok ]

 * Deactivating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping udev ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting hardware clock using the system clock [Local Time] ...

 [ ok ]

rc shutdown logging stopped at Wed Aug  8 12:04:05 2012

rc boot logging started at Wed Aug  8 14:05:00 2012

 * Setting system clock using the hardware clock [Local Time] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading module fbcon ...

/etc/init.d/modules: line 59: modprobe: command not found

 * Failed to load fbcon

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module i915 ...

/etc/init.d/modules: line 59: modprobe: command not found

 * Failed to load i915

 [ !! ]

 * Loading module nouveau ...

/etc/init.d/modules: line 59: modprobe: command not found

 * Failed to load nouveau

 [ !! ]

 * Autoloaded 0 module(s)

 * Setting up the Logical Volume Manager ...

/sbin/lvm: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 * Failed to setup the LVM

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: lvm failed to start

 * Remounting root filesystem read/write ...

 [ ok ]

 * Remounting filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/mtab ...

 [ ok ]

 * Activating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Configuring kernel parameters ...

 [ ok ]

 * Creating user login records ...

 [ ok ]

 * Cleaning /var/run ...

/etc/init.d/bootmisc: line 91: find: command not found

 [ ok ]

 * Wiping /tmp directory ...

/etc/init.d/bootmisc: line 42: find: command not found

 [ ok ]

 * Setting terminal encoding [UTF-8] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting keyboard mode [UTF-8] ...

/etc/init.d/keymaps: line 49: kbd_mode: command not found

/etc/init.d/keymaps: line 49: kbd_mode: command not found

/etc/init.d/keymaps: line 49: kbd_mode: command not found

/etc/init.d/keymaps: line 49: kbd_mode: command not found

/etc/init.d/keymaps: line 49: kbd_mode: command not found

 [ ok ]

 * Loading key mappings [fr] ...

/etc/init.d/keymaps: line 55: loadkeys: command not found

 * Error loading key mappings

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: keymaps failed to start

 * Bringing up interface lo

 *   127.0.0.1/8 ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     127.0.0.0/8 via 127.0.0.1 ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting misc binary format filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading custom binary format handlers ...

 [ ok ]

 * Activating additional swap space ...

 [ ok ]

/etc/init.d/syslog-ng: line 42: syslog-ng: command not found

 * Configuration error. Please fix your configfile (/etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf)

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: syslog-ng failed to start

 * Starting udev ...

 * start-stop-daemon: /usr/lib/systemd/systemd-udevd does not exist

 * Failed to start udev

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: udev failed to start

 * Initializing random number generator ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting vixie-cron ...

 * start-stop-daemon: /usr/sbin/cron does not exist

 * Failed to start vixie-cron

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: vixie-cron failed to start

rc boot logging stopped at Wed Aug  8 12:05:02 2012

rc default logging started at Wed Aug  8 12:05:02 2012

 * Starting udev ...

 * start-stop-daemon: /usr/lib/systemd/systemd-udevd does not exist

 * Failed to start udev

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: udev failed to start

 * Setting up the Logical Volume Manager ...

/sbin/lvm: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 * Failed to setup the LVM

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: lvm failed to start

 * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...

/etc/init.d/dbus: line 15: /usr/bin/dbus-uuidgen: No such file or directory

 * start-stop-daemon: /usr/bin/dbus-daemon does not exist

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: dbus failed to start

 * ERROR: cannot start consolekit as dbus would not start

 * Setting keyboard mode [UTF-8] ...

/etc/init.d/keymaps: line 49: kbd_mode: command not found

/etc/init.d/keymaps: line 49: kbd_mode: command not found

/etc/init.d/keymaps: line 49: kbd_mode: command not found

/etc/init.d/keymaps: line 49: kbd_mode: command not found

/etc/init.d/keymaps: line 49: kbd_mode: command not found

 [ ok ]

 * Loading key mappings [fr] ...

/etc/init.d/keymaps: line 55: loadkeys: command not found

 * Error loading key mappings

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: keymaps failed to start

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   ERROR: interface eth0 does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start

 * ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 would not start

 * ERROR: cannot start ntp-client as net.eth0 would not start

/etc/profile.env: line 15: warning: setlocale: LC_COLLATE: cannot change locale (fr_FR.utf8): No such file or directory

ERROR: Please set your DISPLAYMANAGER variable in /etc/conf.d/xdm,

   or install x11-apps/xdm package

 [ !! ]

 * Setting up xdm ...

/etc/profile.env: line 15: warning: setlocale: LC_COLLATE: cannot change locale (fr_FR.utf8): No such file or directory

 * start-stop-daemon: /usr/bin/xdm does not exist

 * ERROR: could not start the Display Manager

 [ ok ]

 * Starting local

 [ ok ]

/etc/init.d/syslog-ng: line 42: syslog-ng: command not found

 * Configuration error. Please fix your configfile (/etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf)

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: syslog-ng failed to start

 * Starting vixie-cron ...

 * start-stop-daemon: /usr/sbin/cron does not exist

 * Failed to start vixie-cron

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: vixie-cron failed to start

rc default logging stopped at Wed Aug  8 12:05:03 2012

localhost ~ # 

```

dmesg

http://pastebin.com/fQNvBcqT

----------

## ade05fr

Up

after a research i  noticed that the rootcause is the /usr partition which is not mounted at the first boot, then if i reboot just after eveything seems fine.

I tried this but still the same issue

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Early_Userspace_Mounting

can someone help me ?

thanks

----------

